# You prefer to carry water on back or bike?



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

I only have one bottle cage so if the ride is longer than an hour (or I don't have cargo pockets) I've got to carry a bag. I prefer nothing on my back but practicality often necessitates it unless I want my bike to look like a commuter.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

Water? On my back.

I do carry one bottle in a cage, though, for some form of electrolyte sports drink for days I know I will be sweating a lot.

I drink more water with it is on my back... I sip more frequently so I am constantly taking water in, rather than it being an ordeal to drink. And if it feels heavy and hot, it gives me incentive to drink more... the more I drink, the lighter the pack gets. :thumbsup:


----------



## raines883 (May 5, 2012)

Do you prefer to carry your water on back or bike?


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

On my back, it keeps the bike lighter, although it does make me heavier on my seat, but I'm fine with that.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Been carrying water on my back since 1995 for mountain biking, however I use bottles on the road bike.


----------



## Tripp88 (Feb 12, 2012)

camelpak!


----------



## wootenator (Apr 1, 2012)

I live in the south and it gets hella hot here. So the last thing i want is somthing on 
my back. But till i try a hydration pak iam gonna say on the bike.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

On my back. Except in very early spring or later in fall when the weather is cool enough that I only need a 20oz bottle, then I'll cage it. But most of the time I'm using my camel bak. Course when it's crazy hot, sometimes I do both...


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I live in FLA home of 120% humidity and 100* days
And a well vented camelbak is the way to go around here


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

If its scorching hot, its nice to not have to wear a pack.. but if its scorching hot, you probably want more water than a couple bottles hold :lol: 

It sounds weird, but I heard the tip a long time ago and it works.. when its super hot, drink a bunch of water before the ride, LOTS. Right to the point where you kinda feel "sloshy". About 5-10 minutes into the ride, the feeling goes away, and you'll have more energy and cramp less. Your water bottles will last longer too.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Yep, camel stomach.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I guess I am in the minority, but the camelbak is too hot for me to wear during the summer and it's downright heavy, so I avoid it at all costs. This is what I do.

1. Don't go into the ride dehydrated. Almost everyone I know does this. You will drink less water, guaranteed. 

2. Find places to refill your bottles if you're doing a long ride. I can refill mine at a bathroom or outside of a building, gas station, etc.

3. As your fitness increases your water intake decreases. 

For the new people; get comfortable getting your bottles out of the cages. It takes some practice, but it's not that bad.

People that use camelbaks stuff everything including the kitchen sink in them. Mine is 7 pounds with just water plus whatever else I put in it, hot in the summer, and it flops around when I jump things. I'll stick to my bottles except for the rides where it's longer than 3 hours and I don't have a place to refill my bottles or if I need to take a map.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

On my back
- easy to carry enough for a ride
- I carry just enough other stuff that I need a pack anyway
- it never gets really hot where I live

Others here prefer bottles. I can live with that.


----------



## xufima (Jun 4, 2009)

I made the switch to carrying my water on my back last year when my rides were limited by how much water I could carry in my bottles. After some getting used to it, I don't even notice the extra weight on my back at all, and I never run out of water, and I have more storage space.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

"Rod" said:


> People that use camelbaks stuff everything including the kitchen sink in them.


There is indeed a tendency towards stuffing everything in, isn't there? More than once I've inventoried my pack to see what in blazes I have in there that makes it so heavy. The sad truth is -- it's the water that is the heavy part, and then the pack itself is the #2 source of weight.

The pack is convenient because it's grab-and-go for whatever bike I grab.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Both, it depends...*

Both bike and back, depending on the length of the ride.

On a short loop, I'll throw a bottle, multitool, tube and pump in my jersey pocket.

On a longer ride, I'll throw on a pack.

On more epic rides, the pack is augmented with bottles on the bike with electrolyte drinks.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Like a couple of others that have posted, Im also in the south, South Florida.

Unless I need a lot of water, I only carry 2 bottles. One on the bike, one in a rear pocket of my jersey. Even on the hottest of days, ill only consume 1 bottle per hour. Any more than that and I get the "sloshy" water feeling in my stomach and that feeling doesnt help me when riding.

As long as im properly hydrated prior to the ride, Ill have no problems only carrying two bottles.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

JonathanGennick said:


> There is indeed a tendency towards stuffing everything in, isn't there? More than once I've inventoried my pack to see what in blazes I have in there that makes it so heavy. The sad truth is -- it's the water that is the heavy part, and then the pack itself is the #2 source of weight.
> 
> The pack is convenient because it's grab-and-go for whatever bike I grab.


I have a tendency to pack things I don't really need just because I have room for them. I downsized to a Lobo because of that... Now I have enough room for essentials (and my phone for tunes) and that's it. The pack itself is lighter than my hawg was, too.


----------



## G8TR (May 10, 2012)

I prefer nothing on my back, but if it's a long ride on a hot day, I'll wear a camel pack. If I can get by on less, I just take 2 frozen bottles in cages.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

On my back. Mainly because I don't like things on the bike that can fall off, which is due to losing a seat pack years ago with wallet, keys, spares, and worst of all an irreplaceable USFS key that opened darn near every gate I came across! That phobia led me to carrying everything on my back.


----------



## Brycentron (Apr 7, 2012)

On my Back. But for long ride, add 1x bottle to frame. I carry everything on my back. no mini pumps or anything strapped to the bike.

"Light bike, heavy rider."


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

"Rod" said:


> 3. As your fitness increases your water intake decrease.


That doesn't sound right at all... Where did you hear that? If anything, increased fitness will allow you to go harder/longer and require more water.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Today's going to be my first time carrying a pack this season. My bike takes two bottles. For me that's two hours, or a bit more if it's cold out. If I'm expecting to go over two hours and can't top up somewhere, I'll stuff a third bottle in a jersey pocket. Today's warmer than any previous days this season, and while I'm planning for three hours I'd rather have too much water.

I got a new pack as a piece of swag last season. It's targeted at racers, and fairly minimal. I'm not going to fill it - just put in two bottles' worth. They're a tool, same as any other...

I'd observe that if it's hard for someone to keep a bike under control on singletrack and a ride is mostly or all singletrack, it's hard for that person to hydrate adequately, at least without stopping a lot. I've gone back and forth a little on the hydration pack thing.


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

I use a pack. I'm able to carry my extra stuff (pump/food/tube/tool/links/etc) and I find I drink more with it. I don't think there's a right or wrong answer, just preference, as the poll suggests.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Reading between the lines....*



madaxc said:


> That doesn't sound right at all... Where did you hear that? If anything, increased fitness will allow you to go harder/longer and require more water.


As your fitness increases, you stay more hydrated and your body metabolizes better. So you don't need to drink as much (per mile, if you like) as you would if you're not in as good shape.

Anecdotally, I find this is true in my case. I carry and drink much more water at the beginning of riding season than I do at the end.


----------



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

I used to carry bottle, but they were a hassle if they shift around. I'm gong to try on my back. Bill


----------



## lwebber60 (Aug 13, 2008)

I live in New Hampshire and 90% of the time bottles are on the bike. And if I need the third bottle it's in my jersey. I just don't like the extra weight up high, every time I ride with a camelback I ask myself why???


----------



## jwkj101401 (Mar 28, 2011)

Unfortunately I live in the south as well. With 90% humidity and 90+ degree temps keeping water in a pack is a must. I wish this wasnt the case because 100 ounces of water sure is heavy for the first part of ride.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

im a noob, a clyde, and out of shape. i do both- camelbak mule with 100 oz. res, and 24 oz. bottle with electrolytes. on singletrack, 10-12 miles will exhaust most, if not all of that. 

i cant for the life of me get comfortable getting the bottle out of the cage while underway, even on pavement, let alone drink from it while moving. still havent developed that balance.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

MTB: On my back.
Road: On the bike.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I use to wear a Camelbak on every ride. But my rides are never more than 20 miles and usually not more than 10 miles. It was loaded with stuff that was weighing me down. I switched to a single bottle for my bike frame.

Add to this that I have back problems. My back would become fatigued much sooner wearing the pack. So, I don't wear it anymore. It's now a storage item for bike parts & tools. I purchased a saddle bag and carry the absolute minimum necessities in it and nothing more. I ride with others who wear packs on their backs. I've got them to fall back on for help if something comes up that I am unprepared for.

Sorry for the rant but it is all related to the subject of this thread.


----------



## Tails8 (Apr 27, 2010)

Same here. Mountain bike water in my camelback. Road water's on the bike.. 

Tails


----------



## Monkeybutt711 (Dec 30, 2011)

+1 for the back!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Everything I've tried always brings me back to carrying water in my Camelbak.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

JonathanGennick said:


> There is indeed a tendency towards stuffing everything in, isn't there? More than once I've inventoried my pack to see what in blazes I have in there that makes it so heavy. The sad truth is -- it's the water that is the heavy part, and then the pack itself is the #2 source of weight.
> 
> The pack is convenient because it's grab-and-go for whatever bike I grab.


I do like the convenience of the grab and go. I now stuff my helmet full of the stuff that I take with me on every ride or lay it beside the helmet so I don't forget anything.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

madaxc said:


> That doesn't sound right at all... Where did you hear that? If anything, increased fitness will allow you to go harder/longer and require more water.





Ken in KC said:


> As your fitness increases, you stay more hydrated and your body metabolizes better. So you don't need to drink as much (per mile, if you like) as you would if you're not in as good shape.
> 
> Anecdotally, I find this is true in my case. I carry and drink much more water at the beginning of riding season than I do at the end.


This is something I have observed in myself and others since I have been riding my bike. This was blatantly obvious when I first started showing up for group rides. I would have my two 28 oz. bottles and I would guzzle them, but the guys in better shape would only need a 20 oz. bottle. As my fitness increased I needed a lot less water for the same ride and didn't need as much food as well. Like Ken said, as the year progresses I need less and less water unless it gets really hot and humid.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Water on my back, sports drink in cage. I have to have a pack with a waist buckle. I absolutely hate catching air and the pack raising off my body.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

I've never tried a camelbak, but a single bottle on the bike does the trick for me on rides up to 2 hours long.


----------



## El Train (Apr 21, 2007)

I rode with a camelback for years and years. then i got a road bike and began to really like not having a pack with bottles on the bike. Then I tried the Butte 50 race and wore a backpack, and realized how much extra weight I was carrying. Every fast dude that went by me had no pack, two bottles on the bike, and maybe an extra in a pocket. I stopped using my pack whenever possible, on any rides under 3 hours. Just not having the sweaty back situation is reason alone to ditch the pack. It is so much nicer to be able to have cooling air going over your back! I strap a tube and minipump under the seat, and throw a multitool and tire lever in my jersey pocket and off we go! Minimalist goodness.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Bike only has one mount so rides over an hour require a second bottle. I end up either putting it in my jersey pocket or I mount up a second cage on the back of my seat post via the Specialized bracket I picked up at my LBS for $8. I have always but a strap around it just in case the bottle tries to eject. So far this has worked very well. I do hate the way it looks and will soon be modding my frame for a second bottle on the seat tube (rivot setter tool).

I don't mind riding with a camelbak in the winter when I tend to carry more crap (extra gloves or tools) but for the most part, I'm not used to it and my lower back gets tight pretty quickly. I will say that I tend to drink more fluids when I have the water on my back though.


----------



## toucansam (Jan 9, 2012)

I use a pack for MTB in the Arizona heat. I would say this question really comes down to terrain, temperature and fitness level. Some can get away with carrying less water. While others may not like the added weight or heat on their backs, but due to harsh conditions and each person's health it may warrant the extra water as insurance. In some situations, it may be life saver.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I carry on my back only when it is very cold out (extra supplies in there too) or on long (30+ mile) rides. Took me a couple of years before I didn't need as much water on a ride so YMMV. The worst thing is not having enough so don't get too aggressive or you can cramp up or worse.


----------



## blumena84 (Jun 5, 2006)

Where is the both button?????, I always carry extra just in case something happens.I guess the cub scouts did teach me something after all.


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

Can't answer the poll. My answer is it depends. Typically straight water on the bike for anything under 1.5 hrs. I'll switch to sports drink on the bike for 1.5-2.5 hrs. I'll add water on the back for longer rides. I'll adjust for temperature but that is my 35-65 degree plan.


----------



## glance2 (Jul 24, 2008)

As fitness increases, your body becomes more efficient. Less fuel and water is needed. I prefer a pack because it makes it so much easier to drink. It's better for me to sip every few minutes, than to down a drink all at once. I find myself taking fewer stops/breaks this way, too.


----------



## FuturePrimitive (Mar 19, 2012)

kapusta said:


> MTB: On my back.
> Road: On the bike.


This.


----------



## 18Bravo (May 17, 2012)

I must be in the minority, I dont use my camelbak on my mtn bike for after work rides. The only time I break out my camelbak is if were heading out on a Saturday on an unknown trail. I just dont like a pack on when Im pedaling.


----------



## Fourtango (Mar 26, 2012)

Water on my back for me, water on my bike for my dog.


----------



## Sil3nt611 (May 9, 2012)

I haven't gotten a bike yet, but when out hiking for several hours I need a backpack because I don't like carrying stuff around. Hiking out in the Texas heat with a backpack yields a very sweaty back because it can't evaporate anywhere. I hate that feeling. I'm looking for a bike and one of my big considerations is places for 2 water bottles. Luckily it seems most hardtails have that. I don't want to deal with a pack, and I don't mind stopping to take a water break.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Ken in KC said:


> As your fitness increases, you stay more hydrated and your body metabolizes better. So you don't need to drink as much (per mile, if you like) as you would if you're not in as good shape.
> 
> Anecdotally, I find this is true in my case. I carry and drink much more water at the beginning of riding season than I do at the end.


This is true. I consume much less water now than when I started riding. Most of the time I don't need the water but bring it just in case.

I carry it on the bike.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krolyat (May 18, 2012)

I have one cage but often carry a camelbak just in case so my vote is for carry it on my back. And it's much easier to just hop off and not have to worry about remembering to grab your bottle if you're going for a quick hike.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

dgw2jr said:


> This is true. I consume much less water now than when I started riding. Most of the time I don't need the water but bring it just in case.
> 
> I carry it on the bike.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


Yes, I agree 110%.

For me it depends on the ride. If it's just a short ride I'll just put the bottle in the cage. If it's a longer ride I'll want to bring some tools and a snack with me, so I'd be bringing the pack anyway.


----------



## JTBarnzy (Aug 16, 2009)

On my back when I'm riding my mountain bike, on the bike when I ride my road bike. 

Tried carrying bottles on my bike when I first started mountain biking, but quickly learned that the tops of those bottles get covered with dirt and sand real quick :eekster:


----------



## Trout Bum (May 8, 2012)

JTBarnzy said:


> On my back when I'm riding my mountain bike, on the bike when I ride my road bike.
> 
> Tried carrying bottles on my bike when I first started mountain biking, but quickly learned that the tops of those bottles get covered with dirt and sand real quick :eekster:


+1 Me too!


----------



## 29er_Marc (May 23, 2012)

Camelbaks are great! used one for years on my motorcycle so its just natural to use on my MTB


----------



## sandcritter (Jun 2, 2009)

It's a brussel sprouts vs. asparagus situation.

Use camelbak primarily because at least it can't eject at inopportune moments and it's larger volume is welcomed. Strongly dislike the hot sweaty unventilated back issue, though.


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

For those that keep the water on the bike, how do you deal with all the dirt/grit/dust/sand that accumulates on the top of the bottle?


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

I used to run a camelback, but I would always find myself carrying around all that water and not drinking nearly any of it. Now I just run a water bottle and it is much cooler on my back.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

sjhiker said:


> For those that keep the water on the bike, how do you deal with all the dirt/grit/dust/sand that accumulates on the top of the bottle?


I drink the bottle on the frame first. I usually finish it off before it gets bad, then move to the bottle in my jersey pocket. Am I getting some sand in my mouth? probably, but I never notice it.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

always on the back for any ride of any distance. 
if i have water on my bike id also have pump/tool/tube under my seat and that makes my bike feel noticeably more "dull".
if i raced XC instead of trail riding for fun, i might go back to the bottle but i seem to climb better with everything on my back. your results may vary.


----------



## ASiameseCat (Aug 21, 2011)

On my nearby local trail I will just bring 1 bottle on the frame. There is a park on the way to trail so I can refill on the way back. For trails that I have to drive to then I will bring a camelback type backpack.


----------



## stumpy6 (Jun 2, 2012)

I sweat a lot so my thirst for water is pretty heavy. A bottle just isn't enough so I prefer having it on my back. I guess it really depends on what region you're from, how your body is, and your style of riding. I do mostly all mountain riding so the little extra weight really doesnt hurt me.


----------



## LOLbbq (Apr 15, 2012)

On the back for me. A bottle or 2 is nowhere near enough for me to keep hydrated. Plus the pack allows me to carry a few accessories.


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

has anyone tried out those Osprey packs? I went to my local REI today and I have to say... I really liked the back air vent system that doesn't seem to rest on your back.

I currently have the camelbak HASH NV pack... but I was thinking about how much more air I'd probably get with the osprey.

only thing that I dislike about the osprey are their color schemes.



meow.


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

Road riding (either paved or gravel): 
Water goes on the bike. Weight on my back in that somewhat static position makes my back hurt.

MTB riding: 
Depends on length of ride, weather, what else I need to carry, where I'm going, and alignment of the stars.

MTB racing: 
I wear my daughter's old pink Camelbak Skeeter cause it's light and low-profile and I can drink more quickly from it than a water bottle. (Spare tube, etc. go in a small bag secured under the seat.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

One of my bikes, an XC type hardtail, I use bottles. On my FS trail bike, I use a camelback; it can carry more water and trail necessities as well. For extra long expedition-type rides, I use the camelback _and_ water bottles.

That should about cover it.


----------



## nmfly (Sep 28, 2007)

My vote is back - not only can you carry more but it has saved me a few times when going over the bars. Dual purpose hydration plus safety.


----------



## shatooi (Jun 4, 2012)

depends on my ride. If i'm commuting, I'll bring a bottle. For longer rides, a hydrapack


----------



## bcelos (Jun 4, 2012)

camel back


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I use my Camelbak that was issued from Uncle Sam and paid for my tax dollars... I prefer it cuz I can carry enough water for me and my kids for up to a 2 hour ride. On top of that, my bike is only setup for one bottle and I dont like the location of where the bottle is suppose to hook up at.


----------



## mhwong529 (Jun 4, 2012)

if it's only a short ride which one bottle of water will be enough, i will put it on my bike. 

i will only put water bottles on my back if its a long ride.


----------



## iceman15951 (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't ride without my 2 liter Camelbak. I sweat a lot during these Texas summers, and a bottle simply doesn't carry enough water. Plus the pack allows me to sip regularly and maintain a more constant level of hydration which helps prevent getting waterlogged.


----------



## Julie Anderson (Jun 5, 2012)

I prefer on back.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I have been using a camelbak since 1998. Works great and I never wanted to deal with waterbottles.

I stated with old style bag only ones. Heck most here would not recognize them. 70oz on your back drink without stopping. Works great. Plus never anything to fall off. I used to carry my tools in under saddle bag, but I eventually moved to a larger camebak mule. This only style from about 10 years ago and more like a lobo these days. Perfect size for a typical ride and I moved my spare tube and tools in to the pack. I realized that all the bouncing over the rocks would tear up my saddle pack and the tools inside. I once got flat and pulled out my spare tube to fine it cut from rubbing against stuff in the saddle pack. 

Now my essentials go in the camebak. Tools, tube, pump, clif bar (1 or 2), old phone for GPS tracking and active phone and keys. Plus I keep small hand towel in there are paper map if needed. the hand towel is for wiping sweat off my glasses. I HATE sweat running down my glasses and small hand towel is perfect for that. Yes the kit has weight, but I would rather carry they weight on me vs on the bike. Sweaty back? So what it just a way of life.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

On my back. Can carry much more in a camel back than the one waterbottle holder I have. Depending on frame geometry I usually put my pump on my bottle mount.


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

I weighed in earlier on "back" but notice everyone is concentrating on drinking... I find I usually carry more water than I drink, so I've started using it to keep cool too. It's getting warm here in SoCal and a nice face and arm wash helps me to stay cool.


----------



## fireball_jones (Mar 29, 2009)

I always carry my Camelbak full, even on short rides, so that then by the end of the season, I'm used to the weight on long rides.

On the road, I'm fine with bottles, but I'd prefer my mountain bikes not even have the mounts.


----------



## Buzkil (Aug 16, 2010)

nmfly said:


> My vote is back - not only can you carry more but it has saved me a few times when going over the bars. Dual purpose hydration plus safety.


+1 saved my back more than once when blasting down Chunk and ending up on my back in a pile of rocks. (reason I wear a full face helmet when riding XC)

(insert below a comment from some tool about riding within your limits so you don't crash):smallviolin:


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Interesting... not to hijack the thread, but I've thought about f/f helmet for xc too. I would never jump on my motorcycles without a full-face helmet, but for some reason I just have a brain bucket for bicycling. Wonder how cool f/f bicycle helmets are...


----------



## Buzkil (Aug 16, 2010)

Pelagic said:


> Wonder how cool f/f bicycle helmets are...


http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/full-face-helmet-xc-overkill-792631.html

Do a search on the forum for FF. Its comical. yes its super hot but you get use to it. >30 mile rides I grab a regular lid.


----------



## srttnr (Nov 9, 2011)

I recently switched to an osprey pack from using bottles and I must say its a lot easier. No matter which bike I take everything I need is already in the pack. Just grab it and go.


----------



## twistie (May 29, 2012)

Every so often my bottle would hop right off and disappear someplace along the trail. At $9.99 at my LBS it was getting pretty expensive to replace a bottle. I opted for a bladder pack which is a heck of a lot lighter than my battle pack!


----------



## dedmann (Dec 6, 2011)

might as well put it on your back - 'cause its gunna be in you....


----------



## Jshoop (Jun 3, 2012)

I carry on my back but in a pack with additional storage for portable tool and other minor things because I usually bike to the trails.


----------



## JMP0323 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have been carrying it on the bike. But looking into getting a camel back and using both.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

Isnt the cleaning and maintenance of water bladders a pain ?


----------



## Cleggy23 (Jun 7, 2012)

abc


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

manmythlegend said:


> Isnt the cleaning and maintenance of water bladders a pain ?


No.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

manmythlegend said:


> Isnt the cleaning and maintenance of water bladders a pain ?


Nope. I add a drop of dishwashing soap into a cup of water, pour into bladder. Give it a few shakes, rinse repeat and i'm ready for fresh water and a ride. Another alternative to cleaning it is to leave the bladder in the freezer or fridge. Another benifit with this is that it cools you down while you ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

James_spec said:


> Nope. I add a drop of dishwashing soap into a cup of water, pour into bladder. Give it a few shakes, rinse repeat and i'm ready for fresh water and a ride. Another alternative to cleaning it is to leave the bladder in the freezer or fridge. Another benifit with this is that it cools you down while you ride!:thumbsup:


Good point. I guess putting in the freezer would enable you to just gran and go and only have to wash the mouth piece.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Quick rides less than 10 miles=bottles (grab a new bottle every lap or two)

Longer rides over 10 miles=camelbak


----------



## tennisfan76 (Jun 4, 2012)

On the bike, unless more than I can carry on the bike is neccessary. Having anything on my back makes me too hot.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

To add to my previous post, I actually always ride with my camelbak to keep my gear and tools in. I prefer it over a saddlebag very much. But for quick rides before or after going somewhere (school, work, gf's house, etc) I just dont like getting my bladder out and filling it up. For quick rides I'll have my camelbak with tools and just one bottle on my bike. I'll grab a new bottle each lap where I ride. If I ride longer rides I'll do the bladder in my camelbak and take my bottle cage off.


----------



## tennisfan76 (Jun 4, 2012)

As mentioned in a previous post, I do like to fill up my bottle(s) about 2/3 with water and put in the freezer. When ready to ride, pull it out and fill the rest up with water. Keeps my water semi-cool for my ride. I just have to remember to pull it out a little before I leave or wait to put it in the cage until I reach the trail head because sometimes it is too frozen that it doesn't have enough give to squish into the cage.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

James_spec said:


> Nope. I add a drop of dishwashing soap into a cup of water, pour into bladder. Give it a few shakes, rinse repeat and i'm ready for fresh water and a ride. Another alternative to cleaning it is to leave the bladder in the freezer or fridge. Another benifit with this is that it cools you down while you ride!:thumbsup:


interesting, I have had my camelbak for about 5 years or so now and have never cleaned mine yet I have a cleaning kit for it. But I also do use it for more than just riding so it gets filled everyday and is rarely empty or sits for more than 8-10 hours at a time between uses. In fact, I have never stored it in the fridge or freezer either.

Never had any issues with not cleaning it, but have been meaning to get around to it. So is cleaning it a pain, no more than doing the dishes, I just have been too lazy to clean mine and since it is in a state of almost constant use, I just have never had time or need since water is always moving through it.


----------



## blknblu118 (Oct 15, 2011)

I always carry on my back. Of course I always carry cliff bars, a tube, multitool, a small pump and other items I may need just in case. So it is just as easy to carry a camelback. Plus I can take a drink while riding and not have to stop.


----------



## kbjohnson7 (Jun 9, 2012)

Camelbak is my preference. Just gives you more water and more cargo space for tools and tubes. ....and cell phone.....and ipod.....and wallet.....and whatever else you might want to carry with ya.


----------



## saber617 (May 31, 2012)

Depends on what i am doing .but mainly on my back..


----------



## evilution84 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi this is my first post

prefer to use on my bike for carrying a water because my buddies using a camel back and i gave my stuff to him LOL


----------



## iremaccer (Jun 10, 2012)

I ride with a bag so often that if i ever ride without one it feels a bit weird


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

I use a camelbak. on occasion, I'll take my dog with me so I carry extra water bottles for him, his bowl, and some food/treats for him.

I was thinking of getting him his own backpack though...

meow?


----------



## Bsmith891 (Apr 3, 2012)

I rock a cheap bass pro shops hydration pack and couldn't be happier. Much better than reaching for the bottle all day!


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

iremaccer said:


> I ride with a bag so often that if i ever ride without one it feels a bit weird


I couldn't agree more... when I don't have mine I feel naked. I use my camelbak at least 5 days a week between work and riding, it gets a workout itself.


----------



## mundane (Jun 10, 2012)

camelbak mule nv


----------



## bdjohnson121 (Jul 30, 2011)

Less than two hours I use bottle
More than two hours Osprey raptor


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

There is no option for on bike and back. For longer rides a bottle on my bike won't cut it.


----------



## G8TR (May 10, 2012)

Well, I have to admit I tried a Camelbak today for the first time and loved it! I have almost always rode early in the morning when it is much cooler and got by fine on 2 water bottles, but with 2 little kids now, my schedule is all jacked up and this summer, I've only been able to get out in the afternoon when it's over 90 degrees. Two bottles wasn't cutting it anymore, so this morning, I bought a Camelbak and used it this afternoon. It worked perfectly. It was not uncomfortable at all and did not make me hotter or more tired from weight. It's pretty light, it actually kept my fluid cold the entire 2 hours in 92 degree heat and all extra storage rocks!


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

I just can't work the tight switchbacks and singletracks in central FL with a pack on my back. The pack is too heavy and throws off my balance. In addition, as many have said, the pack actually keeps my internal heat up with my back covered.

I bought a camelbak water bottle, with a lock tight top. It holds 24oz so when not riding for 2+ hours I leave the pack at home. On longer rides I succumb, what's a guy gonna do?


----------



## Pelagic (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't take so much stuff maybe? Seriously, tasks expand to fill the time alloted, and stuff expands to fill the pack space! I'm with G8TR, the latest packs (my first camelbak was when they only offered one model that only held fluid in a neoprene sleeve) are far, far better ventilated, and as others have mentioned, I feel naked without it. That said, I pack only what I think I'll need for the trip... Thank you compression straps!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

I use both. For long rides I'll use the Lezyne Great Divide which has 3L of water and fits everything for long hauls. For short rides the Camelbak Cloud Walker with water is used. The water bottle is always filled with an electrolyte drink.


----------



## dltmdwns (Feb 8, 2012)

i prefer on my back. me and my gf have the camelbak mule nv. my gf doesn't drink a lot of water, but i do. i usually drink about 2-6 liters of water a day (even when not riding), so the camelbak isn't enough. i have a bottle too, but i'll end up refilling my camelbak whenever i can.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

When it is hot I can easily drink 1 liter of water a hour. The last 3 hour ride I did I finished my 3 liter camelbak just as I got to the top of the last hill. And it only got up to around 80 degrees that day. Maybe on short rides I could try a bottle, but that would require me to buy a waterbottle and a cage. Since I am cheap I just use my camelback for short rides also. Plus I keep tools and a spare tube in the camelbak.


----------



## hotpot (Apr 9, 2012)

all depends on how much water i need.


----------



## Goozle63 (May 30, 2012)

Camelbak for sure. I could carry enough water on my bike but really prefer not having to stop or put alot of effort into getting a drink. Plus I'll have to carry a pack anyways for all my extra gear so why not include the water, ya know?


----------



## nelson73 (Jun 3, 2012)

I was carrying water on my bike. I just bought a BCG drafter (A cheaper version of a Camelbak) this pack has a small storage pocket that allows enough room for my phone, keys, a tube and tools. So far I like using this versus carrying my gear on my frame. The pack is light weight and holds 50 oz of water.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

I'm not a fan of having anything on my back if I can help it. It reduces mobility, clearance for low-hanging obstacles, and raises your center of gravity. Seat bags can carry a tool set, tube and patches, etc. and don't interfere nearly as much.

So yes, I prefer the water on bike, but longer MTB rides (especially if water isn't readily available) I will take the camelbak with some bars, maybe a camera, toolkit n pump. Though, if water is readily available, I'll just take the camelbak with no bladder. If I take my dog, I always take the extra water in the bladder.

On the road, I typically get by with just one bottle, unless I'm doing more than a 30-40 mile ride or it's really hot. If I'm touring, you can bet I won't have a darn thing on my back.


----------



## mark56500 (Jun 17, 2012)

I always carry on my back, so i am never tempted to leave my pack at home with all of my tools.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

A year later I can say two things. 

Water on your back is awesome. Took me a few rides to realize I don't need to fill up the bladder just enough for my rides which are often short. 

Having your bottle gunked up because you joyfully went over a puddle on the street is Yucky. 

Some definite pros and cons to each but I have been liking the hydration pack. Even though I can do the bottle grab and swig while riding sipping from the tube is easier =).


----------



## cheezy (Mar 27, 2012)

Bottle in the cage if I'm riding my touring bike. Water on my back if doing all mountain and technical terrain. 

I can't count the the number of times a camelbak has saved me from crashes. It's nice to land on something so comfy.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

manmythlegend said:


> A year later I can say two things.
> 
> Water on your back is awesome. Took me a few rides to realize I don't need to fill up the bladder just enough for my rides which are often short.
> 
> ...





manmythlegend said:


> Isnt the cleaning and maintenance of water bladders a pain ?


Well, being as you drug this back up, after an entire year of laying dormant ... Tell us how you keep it clean.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm in the desert, and riding here, especially in the summer, you'd be a bit nuts and flirting with death, if you went off-road without a proper supply of water.

Long rides = Bottles and a Camelbak


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't carry enough water on the bike for my rides. 
Not to mention it is a lot easier to to drink and ride from a hydration pack than a bottle without slowing down or stopping when on difficult terrain.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

bikeabuser said:


> Well, being as you drug this back up, after an entire year of laying dormant ... Tell us how you keep it clean.


I took some advice and keep the bladder in the freezer or fridge after rinsing the mouthpiece. 
Once a week I'll let it sit with some efferdent then rinse it out. 
I'm not a microbiologist to say this works but it's what I've done.


----------



## hocorider3700 (Aug 10, 2012)

back always


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

Back. The fluid stays cooler than in bottles, and I can carry my keys, tire changing tools, phone, etc. in the Camelbak.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

Some guys carry all that stuff in their jersey pocket, but its not as secure as in a camelback. It seems like you'd need some tight jerseys to prevent your stuf from flopping around on your back on rough descents.

My bike isn't particularly light so I like to keep the weight off it to keep it as light/responsive as I can.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

back... as i can sip on long downhills without stopping or slowing.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Water bottle for short rides, Camelbak for long rides and both for longer rides. But on the other hand I usually take the Camelbak to carry keys, phone, pump, tools etc anyway so might as well carry the water reservoir too. Haven't read the whole thread through but anyone else commented on the fact that the water bottle mouth piece gets covered in mud/dust when in the bottle cage. You don't get that with the Camelbak. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bret Ward (Mar 6, 2013)

Kiwi_GR_Biker said:


> the water bottle mouth piece gets covered in mud/dust when in the bottle cage. You don't get that with the Camelbak. :thumbsup:


Agreed, I don't like dirt in my water. But I do like the feeling of wind on my back without a pack... It's really a game day decision, I tend to ride until I run out of water; so if I bring a pack, I ride longer! Isn't that the goal!?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

You can get water bottles with a dust cap like this one:


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Mtn-Rider said:


> You can get water bottles with a dust cap like this one:


I gotta get me one of those!


----------

